# Bias Judges Even When For Fun?



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

so I’ve heard stories about the issues around judges at proper shows. I didn’t expect it at for fun shows.

We entered Aya in a for fun dog show. She walked best on lead, she did all the commands the judge asked as well as remaining still for examination. The winner was the dog that didn’t know what walking speed was. I heard the judge telling the winners owner she is a breeder of that breed and asking who his breeder was. Aya came second at least.

The second show we went to, they had a narrowed line up of maybe 80 dogs! Yes 80! They picked the short list or 5 from that. The 5 were all at the very beginning of the line up. So the rest of us literally walked in and walked back out. A Fee people didn’t even make it onto the ‘display’ area as they 5 were picked out by then.

Turns out the winner/s were all from the judges puppy class!

Shouldn’t bother me being so minor. But hell Aya has her parents pedigree to live up to!

I get so annoyed at this level I can’t imagine the frustrations people go through at the pro level.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It happens in all areas where it’s down to opinion ime 

Watching a Riding Horse class years ago, the winner was a horse that reared and napped 

In a Best Condition class I thought my mare was third from last in the line up and that the Judge favoured the lean type. She actually preferred the well covered end, so we actually came third! 

It can be frustrating, but it’s very common and sometimes so obvious it’s nepotism.


----------



## ApolloStorm (May 21, 2012)

I actually found the "fun" shows more bias! 
At least in "proper" shows they have a standard to judge against! At a fun show you're lucky if the judge knows the standard for any dog, I once saw a "cockapoo" placed in a PEDIGREE CLASS at a fun dog show when there was a crossbreed class. Its very hit and miss, sometimes you get only small fluffy dogs placed other times its a little more even.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

ApolloStorm said:


> I actually found the "fun" shows more bias!
> At least in "proper" shows they have a standard to judge against! At a fun show you're lucky if the judge knows the standard for any dog, *I once saw a "cockapoo" placed in a PEDIGREE CLASS at a fun dog show when there was a crossbreed class*. Its very hit and miss, sometimes you get only small fluffy dogs placed other times its a little more even.


Bloody hell! That's just mad.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fun shows are very much hit & miss in regards to the judging. I tend to enter pedigree only classes which are somewhat more 'professional' e.g you get many experienced show folk entering for the practice in between more formal shows etc. These are also judged to KC rules and regulations. But otherwise I'm afraid you have to take the fun shows for what they are even though it's frustrating at times.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the world of dog showing  I’d ignore it. Had a similar thing years ago with one of my dogs. Just look forward to the next show.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I took my 2 German spitz to a fun show recently Yogi was in the puppy class the judge went over and moved all the dogs in the class then called the dogs out he said 1st the cocker 2nd the beagle then came to me and said madam yours 3rd then went to the woman next to me and said madam yours 4th a and then called 5th the border terrier. 

We left the ring after our placing had been given out and the 4th place person and me looked at each other and both said at the same time he doesn't even know what our dogs are hers was a Nova Scotia duck toller. 

The probes with the fun shows is judges often pick their friends or dogs that go to their club or breeds they know and not necessarily the best dog there as they don't know what that breed should look like.

I also have an Italian greyhound which is a toy breed so goes into the non sporting class and I often get told whippets are sporting dogs not non sporting.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

At a Fun or Exemption Dog Show, the judge is normally a volunteer or local celebrity who gives his/her time for free.

These people are not often knowledgeable about dogs in general, so will place the dogs they like.

It isn't biased or ulterior, it's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I do think fun shows are just that, fun . If you want something where things are taken a bit more seriously then i would suggest looking at entering some proper shows as at least then the judges should (hopefully!) know what they are doing and everyone is judged to the same standards. saying that though you even in the show world still get judges favouring certain dogs/people over others. That seems to be the way with everything regarding judging though, at the end it all boils down to one persons opinion. In dog showing which dog follows the standard more than the others, someone else could think a completely different dog.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It happens at dog and horse shows . Really not fair.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

It’s just opinion. My dog has not placed in any classes one year and the next came home with 2 firsts and a fourth! 
This was the same show. It’s only fun although it can be annoying when you think yours was in fact best! 
The judges also often pick a certain type that they own/know eg) all the labs out of the obedience class etc 
Although I hear this can happen in proper shows where all whippets of one colour may be picked over the other etc
It’s just life  just enjoy your beautiful dog and be happy you are there and that they did you proud!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

At the end of the day whether you show seriously at open and championship shows or go to the local fun show down the road there is only one rule you have to remember and that is

At the end of the day whether you are at Crufts or at the fun show down the road you still take the best dog home it is only one persons opinion and yes they will have a favourite colour or a favourite breed or type.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't tend to bother entering fun shows anymore, unless it is a class where my dog has to do something (e.g. fastest recall etc.). I tend to find that the rings get incredibly busy and it's not enjoyable for me or my dog to be crammed in to see which dog the judge thinks is the prettiest. Some fun shows have obedience classes, which I've entered into. Perhaps you should give one of these a go. If your dog has good heelwork then that's a start. The judges for these classes at least have a standard that they are working to.


----------

